# Replacing my brakes



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This is data from a 2014, but should be identical.

[h=2]BRAKES[/h]
Type:
power front disc, rear drum w/ESC (std)
power 4-wheel anti-lock disc w/ESC (opt, std. on diesel)
Rotor diameter (in / mm) and caliper type:
front: 10.8 / 276 vented; single-piston w/steel caliper
rear: 10.5 / 268 solid; single-piston w/steel caliper
Rear drum size
(in / mm):
10.5 x 0.5 / 268 x 12
Total swept area
(cu cc; pad area):
front: 39.8
rear: 34.3


----------



## Sandro (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks am going in today to get them would you know any website that sells brake conversions kit I want to turn my rear drum brakes in to discs breaks like the front


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Sandro said:


> Thanks am going in today to get them would you know any website that sells brake conversions kit I want to turn my rear drum brakes in to discs breaks like the front


Why?

Unless you're autocrossing or racing the car, drums are generally lighter than disc brakes. Given the rear brakes don't do much of the braking anyway, unless you're doing repeated hard braking, it won't be worth the cost.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Sandro said:


> Thanks am going in today to get them would you know any website that sells brake conversions kit I want to turn my rear drum brakes in to discs breaks like the front


As @MP81 said, the rear brakes only contribute so much, 20% from what I remember. But if you are determined the cheapest route would be to go to a Pick N Pull or LKQ yard, pull it yourself. The Z-Link from what I have read in other threads can be swapped for the beam axle. I would make sure to get every last nut and bolt as well. Looks like about $100.00

LKQ Milwaukee - Prices


----------

